# Schutzhund trainers in PA?



## KTSheree (Oct 28, 2013)

I live outside of Lancaster, PA and have a very ambitious female Shepherd that I would like to compete with. Are there any reputable trainers somewhat near by that I could contact? I would be willing to drive a bit of a distance.

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Art Shaw is in the that area. 
Von der Zahnburg -          German Shepherd Dogs for the Work


----------

